# Favourite game of all time?



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

The title says it all


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

Everquest


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Tough...I'd give it a 3-way tie between RE4, Xenogears, and FFX.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Oh man. I think I have a 3-way-tie. Metal Gear Solid, Mass Effect, and Mass Effect 2. Bioshock is super close too. ^_^"


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Uncharted 2


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Mass Effect


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

AlisonWonderland said:


> Everquest


It may have destroyed my high school years, but it probably was my favorite game.


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't know if it is my favorite, but I spent nearly 2 solid years playing Diablo II. I can't decide on a favorite right now....


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Half-Life

Sure it looks like a standard FPS now, but when it came out it was brilliant. I've played it out so probably wouldn't play it again, but I wasted a lot of time on it.


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

heroin said:


> Half-Life
> 
> Sure it looks like a standard FPS now, but when it came out it was brilliant. I've played it out so probably wouldn't play it again, but I wasted a lot of time on it.


 Thiiis. c: Well, except for having played it too much.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Not much of a gamer but I can't choose just one..between Driver 1 + 2, Burnout 2 and GTA Vice City.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

successful said:


> Uncharted 2


I agree with Uncharted 2, along with evry other game Naughty Dog made (Jak and Daxter 1,2,3, Chrash Bandicoot on PS1, etc.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Not much of a gamer either, but playing four-player _GoldenEye_ for the N64 was definitely some good times.


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

Farmville.




...jk

I'm not sure. I'll have to get back to you. But as of now, Mass Effect 2 stands as my favorite single player game. And CoD4 was the best MP game I ever played at the time. Now, CoD is old and overdone.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

Final Fantasy VII!


----------



## creep (Jan 29, 2009)

At one point I'd spent enough time playing Tetris that the images of descending blocks of varied shapes and colors, had presumably burned their way into my retina so thoroughly that I could see them quite vividly every time I closed my eyes, even after being away from the games for a couple of days.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Age of Empires III


----------



## apartment7 (Aug 25, 2007)

It'd have to be one of the GTA games from 3 onwards. Probably San Andreas.

Other games I've really enjoyed have been Bioshock, Far Cry & Crysis. Looking forward to Crysis 2.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

creep said:


> At one point I'd spent enough time playing Tetris that the images of descending blocks of varied shapes and colors, had presumably burned their way into my retina so thoroughly that I could see them quite vividly every time I closed my eyes, even after being away from the games for a couple of days.


Came across this related vid recently :b (warning: a bit sexist)


----------



## Starch (Dec 15, 2010)

Final fantasy seven!


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

JayDontCareEh said:


> Not much of a gamer either, but playing four-player _GoldenEye_ for the N64 was definitely some good times.


This!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Deus Ex, Systemshock 2, or Morrowind.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unreal Tournament 2k4


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I couldn't choose just one so my top 3 are Final Fantasy VI, Super Mario Bros. 3, and The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past .


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Also:










and


----------



## basketball is my drug (Jun 20, 2010)

thats tough but i would have to say left 4 dead 1 and wwf no mercy


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

Phantasy Star Online


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

My favorite three: 
Street Fighter II Turbo [SNES] 
Super Mario Bros (original)
Splinter Cell (original)


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

BOGGLE

I am so old school. I only realized this thread DIDN'T refer to boardgames when I clicked on it


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Logan X said:


> Deus Ex, Systemshock 2, or Morrowind.


Morrowind, I forgot about that one. I must have put at least 250 hours into it, not even including all the mods and playing around with the construction set. MGS2: Substance, a lot of fond memories from that as well. I used to trade it back and forth with a friend, I remember it taking us almost a whole summer to get all the dog tags...I NEED SCISSORS!!! 61!!!! /nostalgia


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

silentcliche said:


> I couldn't choose just one so my top 3 are Final Fantasy VI, Super Mario Bros. 3, and The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past .


Uncanny. There is no way I can top those three, but I'll add


















































































and...










I could go on forever, but I think that will do for now.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Zelda: Ocarina of Time, Mario Party ..2? and..maybe Fallout 3.


----------



## Chris2012 (Sep 5, 2010)

Godless1 said:


>


I have Demon Souls, but I can't get into it. Having to choose your character set-up is a ridiculously difficult process for me. And everytime I get hit by an enemy, I feel like it's game over and that's really frustrating.

I want to like the game. I want to play it. I just can't when it comes to actually doing it. haha, sounds like a job interview or something.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

shadowmask said:


> Morrowind, I forgot about that one. I must have put at least 250 hours into it, not even including all the mods and playing around with the construction set.


yeah, Morrowind is one of the best RPG out there. I always base my judgments on the vanilla game, and i guess that's why Oblivion and Fallout 3 are not mentioned. The vanilla version of those games is bland and boring with no variety at all(too few weapons and always the same bandits wearing the same thing). Morrowind was imaginative and you knew they put a lot of thoughts into it because it kept drawing you in the story and world. Oblivion and fallout 3 looked like they were put together in the last minute and rushed out. Fallout 3 especially.

You can add final fantasy tactics to my list. those 300+ hours on my clock proves how much i like playing it.

Baldur's gate 2...can't forget that one.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I have to say Resident Evil 4. I replayed that games so many times, just for fun. It became a way to relax.


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

deus ex goty (loved playin online with that game, basically the game that turned me into a nerd lol ;D)


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

Toad Licker said:


> Unreal Tournament 2k4


Good choice.  Did you play online much? That was my favorite game for a while too.



jonesy0039 said:


> deus ex goty (loved playin online with that game, basically the game that turned me into a nerd lol ;D)


I guess you already know about Deus Ex: Human Revolution out Feb. 2011. ;D


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Just for sheer epicness in every facet of the game, I'm going to have to go with Mass Effect, both 1 and 2. No game has ever been able to draw me in and keep me so interested as well as that has. The story and voice acting was amazing to say the least.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Gorillaz said:


> *Zelda: Ocarina of Time*, Mario Party ..2? and..maybe Fallout 3.


Thank you for restoring my faith in SAS :b 2 pages in and no mention... I was not impressed.

My personal choices (including the afforementioned):

LoZ : Ocarina of Time 
Civilization Series 
Super Mario World 
Final Fantasy 8*

*not the strongest gameplay in the series, but possibly the best story and feel. And the intro is nothing short of epic.


----------



## Jenchu (Dec 12, 2010)

Sonic & Knuckles for the SEGA Genesis. Good childhood memories. :3


----------



## MrMath (Dec 15, 2010)

I spent a ridiculous amount of my high school life playing Morrowind. Final Fantasy VII also kept me entertained for a long time, but so much of that was just level grinding...oh how I don't miss the grinding.

Elder Scrolls V in less than a year , perhaps that will knock it's predecessor from the top of my list...


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> BOGGLE
> 
> I am so old school. I only realized this thread DIDN'T refer to boardgames when I clicked on it


:bI should have probably said "Videogame"...


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Rome: Total War


:um


After that... GTA San Andreas, Pro Evo 5, Crash Bandicoot 3, Red Alert 2.

Blaatently the coolest games in the thread.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Ocarina of Time


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Ocarina of Time


"Take a bow son, take a bow" :b


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Deus Ex (PC) 

System Shock 2 is a great game too, kind of a dark horse game. 

Planescape: Torment (great story and writing)


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Prodigal Son said:


> Deus Ex (PC)
> 
> System Shock 2 is a great game too, kind of a dark horse game.
> 
> Planescape: Torment (great story and writing)


You obviously have great taste in videogames.


----------



## SooYoung (Oct 7, 2010)

Xenosaga!! Final Fantasy X, X-2, 13


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

(it's currently on sale on GOG for less than $10. There is _no_ excuse to not play this)


----------



## Zuzu (Dec 6, 2010)

psychonauts FTW!

Okami

any game by team ICO

SONIC and Spyro (for my inner child)


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

zookeeper said:


> (it's currently on sale on GOG for less than $10. There is _no_ excuse to not play this)


This game is classic. Yea GOG rules! Also, don't forget Baldur's Gate while you're at it...

I'd say some of my most fond memories were with Blizzard games like Starcraft or Diablo 2 in my youth..

But I have a special soft spot in my heart for Final Fantasy 8. The very first RPG I was introduced to, it started my love affair with all that encompassed roleplaying games...I've played too many to count, a majority of them being on the best RPG console of all time, the playstation 1


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

ClubPenugin

naaa
Any GTA was great


----------



## xFadeToBlack (Dec 27, 2010)

Modern Warfare 2, nough said.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Ugh, of all time? Hmm can I choose more than onee? 
playstation: Mortal Kombat
Nintendo: Pokemon
PC: Ragnarok


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

IDK, Madden 2003, 2004, and Metal Gear 2 come to mind.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Soldier of Fortune

I ****ing loved that game. SoF2 was great too, but I assume I can only mention 1 game. great story, characters, atmosphere, action, gore etc. It was based on the real 'soldier of fortune/mercenary', John Mullins too... down to his moustache. He was a Vietnam vet who did a lot of single man missions in the Middle-East/Soviet Union etc. It just rocked how it was a bunch of 45+ y.o. vets, doing contract missions out the back of an army disposal store.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

It's difficult to pick just one, I agree.

PS3: Heavy Rain, Bad Company 2, Madden/NCAA series
PC: Age of Empires III or Fallout 3
Nintendo: 6 Golden Coins :afr


----------



## Cyber Lume (Sep 19, 2010)

Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time (though I liked Majora's Mask a lot, too)
Pokemon Yellow
Okami
Paper Mario
Tales of the Abyss
Final Fantasy X (with VIII being a close second)

That's what I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Resident Evil 4
Baldurs Gate 2
Perfect Dark
Mortal Kombat: Shaolin Monks


----------



## confidencelost (Sep 3, 2010)

Favourite *of all time*?

For me it's Shining Force on the Mega Drive (aka Genesis.) I was about 6 when I first played it and it blew my little mind.


----------



## ufoforestgump (Nov 28, 2010)

.


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 5, 2011)

Morrowind and then Oblivion are prolly my top two. After that? I looove Majoras Mask (yes, even more so then ocarina of time). 

I know it might be just me, but I adore the Harvest Moon series... 

though my favorites constantly change those are my tops.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

ufoforestgump said:


> :nwreturn to castle wolfenstein (and *et*)


Wolfenstein ET, Diablo II. The amount of time I spent on these two games is embarrassing. Thank God I quit.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Halo 2
I had so many fun hours playing the online multiplayer.


----------



## Popularity (Dec 13, 2010)

halo 2


----------



## ufoforestgump (Nov 28, 2010)

alte said:


> Wolfenstein ET, Diablo II. The amount of time I spent on these two games is embarrassing. Thank God I quit.


:nwdiablo!!


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

Metal Gear Solid 4, it's just the perfect game.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

kiirby said:


> Rome: Total War
> 
> :um


I loved it. Loved the expansion too. In the expansion my armies would pillage around the map putting Christians to the sword. Well, metaphorically. Literally, they were put to the crucifix.

Yes of course I am messed in the head.



Perfectionist said:


> I am so old school. I only realized this thread DIDN'T refer to boardgames when I clicked on it


Pfft. Board games. In my day we drew the board with chalk on our stone-tiled floor, or untiled floor in case the house didn't have tiling. And we didn't even have dice! We used these.

Kids these days. :no

Yes, I am completely serious. I didn't make that up.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Mass Effect 1 & 2, Half Life 2, Rome: Total War, and all of the Thief games.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

JayDontCareEh said:


> Not much of a gamer either, but playing four-player _GoldenEye_ for the N64 was definitely some good times.


Me and my brother were addicted to Golden Eye for quite some time, gotta love proximety mines:boogie


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Silent Hill 3.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I would say my favorite game would be the Half-life series.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Strip-poker


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Eve Online. 
I haven't been this addicted to a game since Morrowind and Diablo 2


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

In no particular order:

Final Fantasy 4/6/7
Sonic 1/2/3/Knuckles
Metal Gear Solid
Gran Turismo 2
Half-Life 1/2
Portal
Warcraft III
Knights of the old Republic
C&C Red Alert 1/2
Quake
Unreal Tournament '99
RTCW/ET
GTA 3/Vice City
Diablo 2
Super Mario World
Tetris
Deus Ex

I'm not including any MMOs because as good as some of them are, they're not games, they're full time jobs (unless you want to play casually, which means you miss out on the content that makes them good).

There aren't many new games that I'd consider good enough to be up there with the best. People go on about all these overrated series like Mass Effect, Call of Duty, Assassin's Creed, Uncharted etc, like they're the best games ever, but to me they're just generic and rubbish, meshing together ideas that have already been done to death in a way that makes them appear new and fresh only to the unobservant.

There's nothing wrong with established series like Gran Turismo, GTA or Final Fantasy recycling ideas though, because there's nothing wrong with sticking with a good formula when you're responsible for it's success.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I was never really into games, but I did play a series of games called Crusader: No Remorse and Crusader: No Regret and I remember really enjoying them. Anyone else here play them? I also used to enjoy the MechWarrior games, but even then my computer could barely handle them. Really, I think I would enjoy games if I had a system that could handle them.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

BeNice said:


> I was never really into games, but I did play a series of games called Crusader: No Remorse and Crusader: No Regret and I remember really enjoying them. Anyone else here play them? I also used to enjoy the MechWarrior games, but even then my computer could barely handle them. Really, I think I would enjoy games if I had a system that could handle them.


Those games were great back in their day. I still play Mechwarrior 3 once in a while. It's so much better than MW4.


----------



## DarkHeartKid (Dec 29, 2010)

i rly love games, shame that im broke as fck that i cant buy no pc upgrades or consoles or anything or else id be playing alot more, so not that my opinion matters very much but still i think those two that are my personall all time favs are frikin awasome anywayz:

half life 2 
&
final fantasy 7 (rly old game but rly good)

oh and well ofc sonic xD


----------



## Haiku McEwan (Jul 11, 2010)

Broken Sword.


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

Chrono Trigger.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

The first Super Mario Bros. game. Absolutely amazing...


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

Heroes of Might and Magic III

but I've also been addicted to Roller Coaster Tycoon 2, Diablo 2, Fallout 3, MW2, FFX

but I also second boggle. Theres an online facebook app called scramble which has easily taken up 10% of my life in the last five years.


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

wth i can't believe noone has mentioned super mario bros 3


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Purple Pen said:


> wth i can't believe noone has mentioned super mario bros 3


lol. epic game.

I love Mario Kart. :banana


----------



## Zadra (Jan 14, 2011)

<----------------------


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Purple Pen said:


> wth i can't believe noone has mentioned super mario bros 3


It's just a given that all Super Mario games = Greatness.


----------



## Zadra (Jan 14, 2011)

Paper Samurai said:


> Came across this related vid recently :b (warning: a bit sexist)


That guy should also make a video about female interest in:
CoD and Halo (marketing/popularity/Trying to be DOWN)
Zelda
Cute platformers.

Sorry, I hate when females create bad images and stereotypes for opposite sex gaming. It's a big pet peeve. Its so rare I see a female with good taste. Two girls in this thread mentioned Okami. If this interest came about when the game was still a golden sleeper, I grant you my kudos!


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

alte said:


> *Wolfenstein ET*, Diablo II. *The amount of time I spent on these two games is embarrassing. Thank God I quit.*


Same here. ^^


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Zadra said:


> <----------------------


go metroid fans!

Been a fan since i rented a nintendo console with Metroid for a whole week all those years ago 
Now i cringe when i see a new Metroid game is being made. I think to myself "less 3d, more 2d platformer please". The Metroid Prime series is great, but it's not super metroid 

No offence to those who like it, but Metroid other M is a ****ing joke.


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

The Elder Scrolls 3 Morrowind on PC :yes


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Guild Wars is my #1. I've spent 5,830 hours on that game. Thief 3 and Oblivion comes in close


----------



## Zadra (Jan 14, 2011)

Logan X said:


> go metroid fans!
> 
> Been a fan since i rented a nintendo console with Metroid for a whole week all those years ago
> Now i cringe when i see a new Metroid game is being made. I think to myself "less 3d, more 2d platformer please". The Metroid Prime series is great, but it's not super metroid
> ...


I've renamed it to Metroid other M.enstruation.
They put Samus in the kitchen, hardcore.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Star Control II. Aside from the game being phenomenal, it has, in my opinion, the richest, most vibrant setting of any video game, ever. In terms of setting, only the Mass Effect series comes close. SC II was also one of the first video games to feature truly complex antagonists.

Additionally, it features spaceships that make *poot poot* noises when they shoot.


----------

